# O/d Or Not To O/d - That Is The Question



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, probably opening a real box 'o pinions but...

Do you drive with the overdrive on or off.

I understand that the constant changing of gears can lead to transmission overheating, correct?

Are there other dangers or benefits?

Paul


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I always drive with overdrive off when hauling, and I know it is recommended in the owners manual for F150's and F250's including my diesel. I would imagine that applies to other Fords as well.

Steve


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, it is recommended that you turn the overdrive off when pulling your TT.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sure there are a variety of opinions on this topic, depending on the TV and the TT and the road, and other factors...

We leave the O/D on unless we are going up a big hill and the engine starts to bog. BUT we are driving plenty o' truck for the OB and it doesn't bog down often.

If you are closer to your weight limits or particularly if you are hauling with a 1/2 ton I would recommend spending a lot more time with the O/D OFF.

It's a matter of listening to the engine and watching the temp and the revs. I would rather switch out/into OD as needed than spend hours at high revs on the highway.

Lynne


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Lynne in MD said:


> I'm sure there are a variety of opinions on this topic, depending on the TV and the TT and the road, and other factors...
> 
> We leave the O/D on unless we are going up a big hill and the engine starts to bog. BUT we are driving plenty o' truck for the OB and it doesn't bog down often.
> 
> ...


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I pull in O/D. I talked to the Chevy dealer when I bought my truck new and they told me to put it in O/D and let the computer do its thing. I do have a tranny temp gauge that I watch quit a bit when pulling and it never gets too hot. I do have a additive that I put it my antifreeze that helps cool the engine which in turn will assist in keeping tranny cooler and believe it or not it helps the a/c cool better. Our Outback is not really much of a load for our truck.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

With out a doubt you want to turn overdrive off when towing. If you dont you transmission will have an untimely death.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

MO7Bs said:


> So my thoughts of turning OD on for relatively flat road with little head wind, etc, is not unreasonable? Of course I would never use it on a hilly road where the tranny is constantly shifting in and out of OD.


Not from where I stand. That's how we do it, whether we are in the BHT or the Durango. If you notice it shifting in and out of O/D, just take it out and leave it there until you are back on better/flatter/whatever road. Easier on both the engine and the ears.

Do what feels right to you. I find that if I manually switch in and out as needed it is actually very smooth,

Treat it like a stick shift, going between the top two gears. If you start looking for a clutch when the revs get high, just pop it into O/D. When it starts to bog, drop it back out.

John fooled with the cruise control the other day, coming back from PA, and it did exactly what he would have done manually - dropped down out of O/D and then shifted back up when we crested the hill. Not that we would use the cruise on a regular basis while towing but if the road is good, no harm in giving the foot a rest for a few minutes...

Hope this is of some help..

Lynne


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

For 2005 and newer GMs it is recommended that you put the O/D ON and let the computer do the work for you....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just push the "trailer mode" button....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just push the "trailer mode" button....


X2, Like Jim said, I push tow/haul and let the onboard computers do the work, I don't hesitate to use the cruise control either, it really improves gas milage ( and keeps my foot from getting me in trouble







). When I had my Chevy 1/2 ton though I didn't tow in overdrive just to be on the safe side and to keep temps down.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On my Dodge I place it in Tow/Haul mode (I actually use it ALL the time towing or not) It locks up the converter earlier and holds a gear longer before shifting. I have never had it hunt for the right gear. If anything it will hold 3rd longer then needed before up shifting to 4th (OD).

So for me I use OD when ever the truck wants to use it.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried both O/D on and off with my truck. I liked the O/D off here in Colorado, but I anticipate I will need to use O/D when I head to OK at the end of this month (6000ft vs. 2000ft); long highway trip. By the way, the CAI sounds great....but not for 30 minutes straight going up hill, it gets loud after a while.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Any recent model heavy duty has tow/haul I beleive (and so do most 1/2 ton trucks). Use it!








It usually allows the trans to use OD if appropriate which will help out the engine (slower revs and therefore reduced temperatures, friction, fuel.....)

If you don't have tow haul, and the trans is shifting then lock out OD. My F150 would only shift into overdrive on a downhill stretch with the OB in tow. I locked it out and found that that changed (read improved) the shifting in stop and go as well.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I just push the "trailer mode" button....


X2, Like Jim said, I push tow/haul and let the onboard computers do the work, I don't hesitate to use the cruise control either, it really improves gas milage ( and keeps my foot from getting me in trouble







). When I had my Chevy 1/2 ton though I didn't tow in overdrive just to be on the safe side and to keep temps down.

Brad
[/quote]

*X 3* 
Also before the diesel, I used to tow with an F-150 and always had the OD off

Ed


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well you opened the box.....I tow with it in OD, I push the tow/haul button. Now I will pull it out of OD when going up a mountain. Mine wont even go into OD till I get over 60mph. I have a HUGE cooler with a tempature controlled fan and a deep pan. It holds extra fluid and it has a temp gauge and it never crossed 175 degrees. Its all backed up with 4:10 gears and a big block under the hood. With that said, some people cant tow in OD. Not enough vehicle to do it or a bigger camper. As far as a quick death, HEAT is the killer. Heat from too much weight, not enough cooling power. Heat from too tall a gear and not enough motor. Now thier is always mechanical failure just beacuse, but heat will kill a tranny in weeks....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Towing with our bankrupt Dodge I press the tow/haul and go for it.

With our old almost bankrupt 2000 gmc yukon I always towed in 3rd. It revved a little higher but never hunted or bogged down. Mileage was about the same too.

Mike


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

My '09 F150 does not give the option to turn off O/D. There is a Tow/Haul mode that I engage when towing. There is no perceptable change with it on or off on the flats but engaging it changes things when going up or down hills. The 6-speed transmission shifts are smooth and uneventful, unlike on my old '01 F150 where I tried to anticipate pending chaos.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> I just push the "trailer mode" button....


X2, Like Jim said, I push tow/haul and let the onboard computers do the work, I don't hesitate to use the cruise control either, it really improves gas milage ( and keeps my foot from getting me in trouble







). When I had my Chevy 1/2 ton though I didn't tow in overdrive just to be on the safe side and to keep temps down.

Brad
[/quote]

X3. Overdrive ON and Tow/Haul Mode ON, as well. I keep an eye on my tranny temp gauge, and I've never seen it ever get close to overheating.

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> For 2005 and newer GMs it is recommended that you put the O/D ON and let the computer do the work for you....


See anytime someone says just let the computer do the work for it makes me very nervous! I just got my brand new computer back from the repair shop for the 3rd time in 3 weeks!

I don't trust anything I don't have control over.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan Borer said:


> ... The 6-speed transmission shifts are smooth and uneventful, unlike on my old '01 F150 where I tried to anticipate pending chaos.












Those new 6 speed's sure are a step above the old 4 speed!

Ford seems to be moving into jsut picking whether or not you are towing (no OD lockout button). Last I checked Dodge still gave you either option, but I'd recommend the Tow/Haul for any make.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

With the old F150 and the 4R-70W 4spd auto, I turned O/D off as soon as I cranked the engine with the Outback hooked up. With the SuperDuty, I just fire the V10 (love how the exhaust rips nicely on start) hit the Tow/Haul button with a smile and mash the throttle then the Tim Taylor in me gives a big









-CC


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just push the "trailer mode" button....


X2, Like Jim said, I push tow/haul and let the onboard computers do the work, I don't hesitate to use the cruise control either, it really improves gas milage ( and keeps my foot from getting me in trouble







 ). When I had my Chevy 1/2 ton though I didn't tow in overdrive just to be on the safe side and to keep temps down.

Brad
[/quote]

X3. Overdrive ON and Tow/Haul Mode ON, as well. I keep an eye on my tranny temp gauge, and I've never seen it ever get close to overheating.

Mike
[/quote]

X4 and it might even be higher. I'd like to add another question to the thread. What is too high (or concern level) for transmission temp? I was concerned around 210, but spoke with the local dealership's service department and they said to worry around 260. Any other opinions?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> On my Dodge I place it in Tow/Haul mode (I actually use it ALL the time towing or not) It locks up the converter earlier and holds a gear longer before shifting. I have never had it hunt for the right gear. If anything it will hold 3rd longer then needed before up shifting to 4th (OD).
> 
> So for me I use OD when ever the truck wants to use it.


x2 - but I don't use it when not towing - I think I may try it now since we live a pretty hilly area. But, mines a hemi - would that make a difference?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> x2 - but I don't use it when not towing - I think I may try it now since we live a pretty hilly area. But, mines a hemi - would that make a difference?


You can always try it. I don't like driving solo with it on because I like coasting up to lights to improve fuel economy. The truck coasts better when it's not trying to slow down because it thinks there's a heavy load.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> I'd like to add another question to the thread. What is too high (or concern level) for transmission temp? I was concerned around 210, but spoke with the local dealership's service department and they said to worry around 260. Any other opinions?


Newer oils can operate MUCH higher then ATF of old. The high temperature light on my Ram is 275 so considering it is an alarm at that point you can assume that it can actually operate a bit above that point and still not fail. So you can also say that operation below 275 can be done without too much trouble.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Running a diesel in tow/haul mode will reduce the exhaust gas temperatures quicker when towing which is much better for your turbo!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I tow with the od on and mine did not come with the tow/haul option. Also our TT is 1/2 of the trucks tow capacity. James


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

depends on the truck, and there is a difference between tow/haul and o/d. I don't recommend using tow/haul in slippery or wet conditions, the torque converter locking up can cause your rear tires to skid, prolly not something you would enjoy. as far as o/d it really depends on the manufacturer, my mercury just locks out the top gear, in my old dodge it disengages a planetary gear set so it still has the same number of gears just all of them numerically higher


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm surprised no one came up with this thought..............................31rqs+04 f150= new F350 next year................. It doesn't matter which way you push the button by next year you are going to be truck shopping...

Ok enough of my sarcazm in your case I would never have the O/D on.

John


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

In my truck an 06 2500hd with the allison trans, when I have tow haul on it wont shift into 6th gear/ O.D. I just push the tow haul button and go!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

2006 Ram diesel has a 4 speed auto with od off/tow haul-mode button. The tow-haul mode does not turn off the od, however, it does change the shift patterns which allows it to down shift earlier if necessary. It tows in 4th gear easily. On long grades, if it doesn't shift down automaticallysoon enough, I will force it to in order to increase the engine speed to help keep the egt's lower. 
IMO, it may more of an issue to turn off the overdrive on a gasser compared to a diesel to the torque diffferences. If the engine doesn't sound like its being lugged, use od. pcm


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

johnp2000 said:


> I'm surprised no one came up with this thought..............................31rqs+04 f150= new F350 next year................. It doesn't matter which way you push the button by next year you are going to be truck shopping...
> 
> Ok enough of my sarcazm in your case I would never have the O/D on.
> 
> John


Finally, someone get's it!!!

Shhhh...don't tell the DW!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes to O/D. Yes to Tow/Haul... just remember to turn it off if raining or slippery. Yes to cruise if on a flat surface to rest the foot. As someone said, you have to listen to the engine... it will tell you if it's ok. (and buy the extended warranty if you have a diesel... worth it!)


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Up and down the hills of East Texas, the Tow/Haul is on and I tow in 5th only. Got into an especially hilly area and the truck started bogging down on me. I pulled it down into Manual and it was sitting in 6th. I pulled it back down to 5th and left it there and didn't have any problems since. On flats, I would probably just put it in 6th and leave it there with Tow/Haul on.

For your combo, I would put it in tow/haul and keep it out of overdrive.


----------

